# Diamond conventional plow mount



## rackii69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Not sure this is the right area to post but I am looking for a truck side mount (Clevis) for a 98 k2500 for a diamond conventional plow (pic attached) I believe I need a diamond pull away mount. Can anyone confirm from pic ? Also was wondering would a meyer EZ mount with a hoop work to mount the plow blade ?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

That looks older. You probably need a EZ-Classic mount, but ,I do not keep up on the differences and measurements. If there is no model markings on the plow, you may have to go by looks and the measurements of the mounting tabs/ears. This link will show you the mounts, and has links to the other parts.
https://meyerplows.info/meyer-plow-mounts.html


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You could use a western conventional mount and modify it if necessary. Where are you located?


----------



## rackii69 (Nov 9, 2014)

I was thinking a Meyer EZ the ears look like they would fit need to find one to measure. 
i am in Michigan not too far from Detroit


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Not familiar with the Meyer EZ. Have you been on the Meyer website to see if there is a mount number?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I can measure the western mount. Do you have measurements from the plow?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

OK looks like all diamond olders were same as conventional meyer's, 23.5". Looks like they never had the small unit, 17.5"
Don't think the meyer site gives specs for the older conventional plow mounts. But you can go here and search through and get part numbers-
https://www.storksplows.com/plow-mounts/meyer.html?complete_plow_truck_type=126&p=2And here is--








99 was a year of change, so frames would be different.
But, do you have a pump and stuff? Buying in pieces can get expensive.


----------



## rackii69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow thank you for all the information. I was not able to put a stick on the plow until today. Looks like ear to ear centerline is b = 23.5 inches. C = 11 in, a is about 38.5 inches. Looks like 13306 would work. I do have pump, controls, everything but clevis and hoop.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Plow in the photo is a Meyer ST Blade not a Diamond "Pull Away" A Diamond plow is a trip edge plow , the Meyer is a full trip plow. I would recommend you get a mounting carton for a EZ Mount Classic to fit your specific truck . The "Hoop" style lift frames are pretty much the same , the Diamond Pull away Hoop will also fit as well, it is just a taller Lift Frame and it uses dual chains instead of a single. As far as your Clevis "Ears" those can be easily moved and re-welded into a position that matches the Clevis width, if need be.


----------

